# Kein 120Hz bei 12m HDMI Kabel



## rytme (13. März 2012)

Hallo 

Bin nun mit meinem Beamer in einen anderem Raum umgezogen und musste zwangsläufig mein 10m HDMI Kabel nochmal um 2m verlängern. Leider bekomme ich jetzt kein 120hz Bild mehr zustande 
Hatte damals noch mit meiner alten Grafikkarte (HD4870) schon teilweise Probleme in Form von Pixelfehler die aber komischerweise nicht immer da waren. Seitdem ich meine GTX285 dann hatte war das nie wieder ein Problem...
Nun bei den 12m habe ich diese Pixelfehler(Grieseln) dauerhaft, außerdem reißt die Verbindung andauernd ganz ab. Ich denke mal, dass das Kabel mit seinen 12m einfach zu lang sein wird um 720p@120hz zu übertragen, nur was hab ich nun für Möglichkeiten das wieder ans laufen zu bringen? Einen HDMI Verstärker nach der 2M Verlängerung?

Wäre für eventuelle Ratschläge sehr dankbar


----------



## OctoCore (13. März 2012)

Um so einen >Extender< wirst du wohl nicht herumkommen


----------



## 4clocker (14. März 2012)

Ich würde es erstmal mit nem besseren Kabel versuchen, ein gutes 15 Meter.
Wenn das nicht hilft musst du doch zum Repeater greifen


----------



## rytme (29. April 2012)

So, lag jetzt erstma auf Eis das ganze, aber nun ist alle soweit fertig und ich kann mich wieder um dieses Problem kümmern. 
Lohnt es sich denn nach 2 Metern schon einen Repeater zu schalten? oder erst auf halbem Wege? Dann müsst ich ja wieder Kabel kaufen...
Oder ich schalte ihn einfach nach dem 10m Kabel?!
An ein besseres kabel hab ich natürlich auch schon gedacht aber ich bezweifle stark dass es wirklich was bringen würde...
Mein jetziges ist zwar ein recht billiges, aber eigtl recht gut bewertetes Kabel, ich denke 720p@120Hz auf 12m ist einfach zuviel...


----------



## Superwip (29. April 2012)

Verstehe ich das richtig? Du hast zwei Kabel aneinandergestückelt?

Dann solltest du jedenfalls erstmal ein einziges ordentliches Kabel probieren.

Prinzipiell ist die Entfernung aber schon grenzwertig: für High-Speed HDMI sind eigentlich maximal 7,5m vorgesehen.


----------



## rytme (29. April 2012)

Ja so ist es 
Nen ordentliches Kabel mit der Länge kostet allerdings auch wieder 10-15€ und ich glaube nicht das es davon viel besser wird 
Dann hab ich hier später etliche Kabel rumliegen und nichts funktioniert...Ich denke mal ich werde zum Repeater greifen aber mal schauen ob hier noch andere Antworten kommen, hab derzeit eh kein Geld übrig dafür...


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. April 2012)

Mal nebenbei gefragt -  HDMI ist doch nur bis 60Hz spezifiziert, oder? 
Wie bekommt ihr denn da 120 Hz durch - außerhalb der offiziellen Specs oder gibts da was neues?


----------



## Xion4 (29. April 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mal nebenbei gefragt -  HDMI ist doch nur bis 60Hz spezifiziert, oder?
> Wie bekommt ihr denn da 120 Hz durch - außerhalb der offiziellen Specs oder gibts da was neues?


 
Selbe Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht, mein PC in Kombination mit meinem Monitor können keine 120hz darstellen bei Benutzung eines HDMI-Kabels.

Dieses ist eben nur mit einem Dual-Link Kabel möglich. 

Siehe auch hier:

High Definition Multimedia Interface

max. 60hz


----------



## rytme (29. April 2012)

Ich denke solang die Bandbreite es zulässt sollte das kein Problem sein, es hat ja wie gesagt funktioniert vorher 
Obs bei 1080p auch mit 120Hz funktioniert kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich denke da wird man dann schon auf DVI umsteigen müssen...
Anders ginge es aber mit dem Beamer ja auch gar nicht, der hat abgesehen von HDMI sonst nur einen VGA Eingang und VGA... naja!


----------



## Xion4 (29. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich das Richtig verstehe sind auch bei 720p 60hz max.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. April 2012)

Offiziell sind definitiv 60Hz das maximum, auch bei 320x240 

Es kann aber sein, dass manche Gerätekombinationen in der Lage sind sich da anderweitig zu "einigen" und abseits der Specs zu arbeiten.


----------



## Xion4 (29. April 2012)

Also wird zwar seitens des PCs bzw. Treibers 120hz ausgegeben, aber vermutlich doch nur 60hz ausgegeben. Ansonsten würde am Bildausgabegerät auch kein Bild erscheinen.


----------



## rytme (29. April 2012)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Also wird zwar seitens des PCs bzw. Treibers 120hz ausgegeben, aber vermutlich doch nur 60hz ausgegeben. Ansonsten würde am Bildausgabegerät auch kein Bild erscheinen.


 
Dann erklär mir doch bitte mein flimmerfreies 3D Bild auf meinem Beamer, das ich zuvor über ein halbes Jahr lang hatte


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. April 2012)

Ääääähhhhhh... Placebo - Effekt? 

Nein, keine Ahnung warum es funktioniert hat... kommt mir nur sehr komisch vor da sowas offiziell nicht geht.


----------



## Xion4 (29. April 2012)

Naja, wie gesagt, die Fakten sprechen dagegen, anbei kommt es auch auf dem 3D Modus an. Gab es nicht einen Unterschied zwischem aktivem und passivem 3d? Das eine nutzt doch die Shutter Technik und braucht 120hz oder mehr?

Ich habe im Wohnzimmer einen 200hz Fernseher und eben auch 3d. Der BR-Player ist auch via HDMI 1.4 angeschlossen und ich bekomme 3d. Aber: die Darstellung im Player ist auch mit 24hz eingestellt, im Falle von 3D wären es verdoppelt 48hz, somit innerhalb der HDMI Spezifikationen. Könnte da der Hase begraben liegen? In deinem Abspielprogramm?

Vielleicht ist alles was ich gerade abgegeben habe auch Quark, aber ich versuche es gerade ein wenig zu erarbeiten


----------



## rytme (29. April 2012)

Wie gesagt, wirklich Ahnung hab ich von dem ganzen Zeugs auch nicht, ich weiß nur dass es ging bzw auch immer noch geht, wäre die benötigte Verlängerung nicht da.
Was mir so spontan einfällt, ist es eigentlich nötig ein 120Hz Signal an den Beamer zu schicken? Es geht ja nur um 3D, da sollten doch die 60Hz reichen er müsste es halt nur mit 120Hz abspielen damit es nicht flimmert? Kann der das wohl? Ich meine auch irgendwie in Errinerung zu haben, dass man den Beamer gar nicht auswählen konnte wenn er nicht mit 120Hz eingerichtet war... Ich pack ma mein 3D Vision Kit aus und teste ein wenig rum 

Edit: Scheint nicht zu funktionieren, sobald ich irgendwie was mit 3D Anwende schaltet er automatisch auf 120Hz um und ich hab wieder solche Artefakte...


----------



## Hatuja (29. April 2012)

Also mehr als 60Hz sind normalerweise, wie schon andere geschrieben haben, nicht über HDMI möglich.
Warum er bei dir trotzdem funktioniert hat, weiß ich auch nicht, ist ja aber auch egal.
Dein Problem scheint sich nun aufzuaddieren:
   120Hz = Außerhalb der Spezifikation.
+ 12m Kabel = Außerhalb der Spezifikation.
+ Kopplung von 2 Kabeln
=Ein Wunder, dass da überhaupt noch was durchkommt.

Ich weiß nicht, ob dein Problem mit einem Repeater behoben wird. Denn ob dieser mit 120Hz zurecht kommt, ist mehr als fraglich! Da hättest du mit *einem *Qualitativ hochwertigem kabel bessere Chancen. So denke ich zumindest.


----------



## Ryle (29. April 2012)

Die Auflösung ist dem Repeater doch latte, der verstärkt einfach das Signal und das ist digital > entweder es kommt verlustfrei an oder eben nicht. 

Und 720p@120Hz sind ab HDMI 1.3 möglich und das ist schon ewig Standard. 
Musst nur schaun das er mindestens HDMI 1.3 supportet, wobei du schon derbe Pech haben müsstest wenn er es nicht tut. Bei nem Repeater der die Spannung des Kabels selbst zur Verstärkung benutzt, also keinen eigenes Netzteil oder ähnliches hat, solltest du eine möglichst kurze Strecke und ein halbwegs ordentliches Kabel zum Repeater hin benutzen. 

Wenn nämlich nur Murks bei ihm ankommt kommt auch verstärkt nur Murks raus 

Mit nem halbwegs gescheiten Kabel sollte die Strecke aber auch machbar sein. Muss kein Oehlbach oder Lyndahl  sein aber so 30€ solltest du bei der Strecke schon ausgeben.


----------



## troppa (29. April 2012)

Wenn es mit einem 10 m Kabel funktioniert sollt es auch mit einem 15 m Kabel funktionieren (auch wenn es außerhalb der Spezifikation von max. 10 m liegt). Also würde ich mir ein gescheites Kabel mit HDMI 1.4a besorgen, um das als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen. Würde aber so 30 Euro anlegen. Ich glaube ein Repeater wird die Lage höchstens noch verschlimmern, da er die 120Hz einfach außerhalb der Spezifikation liegen und er diese nicht verarbeiten kann.

z. B.:

deleyCON HDMI Kabel 1.4a High Speed with Ethernet: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Superwip (29. April 2012)

3D via HDMI funktioniert im Side-by-Side Verfahren: die beiden Bilder für das Rechte und linke Auge werden als Doppelbild nebeneinander und gleichzeitig mit 60Hz übertragen.

Nutzt man Shutter-3D rechnet erst das Ausgabegerät (in dem Fall der Beamer) das Side-by-Side Bild in ein 120Hz Bild (60Hz pro Auge) um indem er die Bilder teilt und abwechselnd darstellt.

-> HDMI ist nicht im eigentlichen Sinne 120Hz tauglich kann aber dennoch für Shutter-3D genutzt werden; 2D-120Hz ist aber nicht möglich.


Ich würde jedenfalls nochmal *ein* ordentliches Kabel probieren, wenn es dann noch immer nicht funktioniert schick das Kabel zurück, dann kannst du es immernoch mit einem Repeater oder einer anderen Methode (z.B. LWL) probieren.

Ein "ordentliches" Kabel ist dabei ein Kabel, dass die HDMI 1.*4*/1.4a-"High-Speed" Spezifikationen erfüllt. Derartige Kabel gibt es ab etwa 30€.
z.B.:
-> High Speed HDMI-Kabel mit Ethernet, 15 m - HiFi/Car-HiFi/Video/TV - TV - Kabel - Pollin Electronic
-> deleyCON HDMI Kabel 1.4a with Ethernet - - 3D Ready: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. April 2012)

Also ist die "120Hz" Übertragung quasi ein 60Hz Signal das statt mit 1920x1080 mit 3840x1080 übertragen wird und später als 120Hz-1080p ausgegeben wird oder wie sehe ich das?


----------



## Superwip (29. April 2012)

> Also ist die "120Hz" Übertragung quasi ein 60Hz Signal das statt mit 1920x1080 mit 3840x1080 übertragen wird und später als 120Hz-1080p ausgegeben wird oder wie sehe ich das?


 
Fast richtig.

In dem Fall handelt es sich um ein 720p Signal, bei dem die Bilder für das linke und rechte Auge mit 2560x720 mit 60Hz übertragen werden, anschließend wird der "Superframe" wieder geteilt und die Bilder für das rechte und linke Auge werden abwechselnd ausgegeben.

Bei Full-HD 1080p ist die Sache aber noch etwas komplizierter. Bei Full-HD 3D werden via HDMI nämlich maximal 30fps (pro Auge) unterstützt, daher muss auch noch eine höhere Bildwiederholrate interpoliert werden; die Bilder werden also als Superframes für das linke und rechte Auge mit 3840x1080 mit 24fps oder 30fps übertragen. anschließend wird das Bild wieder geteilt, erst wird das Bild für das linke Auge dargestellt, dann das für das rechte, dann wieder das selbe für das linke, dasselbe für das rechte und (erst) dann folgt der nächste "Superframe".

Unter Umständen kommt dann noch Zwischenbildberechnung dazu. Das ist auch der Grund, warum Full-HD 3D via HDMI praktisch nicht "spieletauglich" ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. April 2012)

Aha... klingt alles so verständlich... danke.


----------

